

Ask HN: What are some of the worst stories of entrepreneurs getting screwed? - logicalmoron

Self-explanatory — curious about stories like Mike Arrington and the CrunchPad, Khalid Shaikh at YouSendIt. Are there others that I'm missing?
======
JS_startup
If you haven't already, read up on the tragedy surrounding Edwin Howard
Armstrong (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwin_Howard_Armstrong>)

Edwin invented FM radio which RCA saw as a threat to its AM empire (much like
Edison saw Tesla's AC method of power distribution as a threat to DC). Edwin
committed suicide after being bankrupted by RCA's legal onslaught. He never
got to see FM radio become a success.

